

SF residents - get notified of emergency & disaster warnings by SMS - wammin
http://alertsf.com

======
wammin
As a native of the southeast U.S. getting ready to move to San Francisco,
earthquakes terrify me -- I've never felt one before. Hearing about last
night's 5.6 quake doesn't make me feel any better. I just discovered this
emergency alert service that will at least help to keep us informed.

~~~
plusbryan
earthquakes keep rents here bearable.

------
drm237
So 20 seconds after the earthquake has stopped you get a text message that
says "RUN!"...nice!

------
muriithi
Such a service is good for things that can be forecast like tornados,
storms,fires(like the recent one in San Diego), tsunamis etc.

It is however of doubtful value for earthquakes. Last time I checked no one
had the ability to know when the Earth beneath them will shake.

Too bad for you!

------
tlrobinson
My university (USC) set up a system like this after the Virginia Tech tragedy.
It includes email, cell phone / voicemail, SMS, and pagers.

------
nikolaj
during the San Diego wildfires, lots of people subscribed to KPBS's (local npr
radio station) twitter stream as a way to get updates on evacuations. KPBS
also had a really good google map up in the first few hours, and was way ahead
of everyone else in keeping it up to date. (fwiw i live in SD, work in an area
that was under threat of evac).

